# Channel banner BUT NO picture



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

For the second day in a row I've had to reboot my HR20 because I turn it on and I see nothing but a black screen. The channel banner works, I can change channels and see the channel banner reflect what is supposed to be showing on that channel, but no image.

The guide also works and I can select channels that way, but once I tune into them, nothing but black.

Believe it or not, the only channels that come in are the local HD channels (via MPEG4). The MPEG2 HD channels and all other SD channels don't come in....just the banner.

There is no error of "searching for signal" or any other error...just no picture.

This problem never happened before 10b, and I've had this receiver for several MONTHS. It has now done it two days in a row.

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that this is the Black Screen Lockup bug.


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Got the exact same thing this a.m. RBR is your friend.

Z


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

ZDawg said:


> Got the exact same thing this a.m. RBR is your friend.
> 
> Z


Third day IN A ROW that this crap happens.....only the local MPEG4 HD channels work, all other SD and OTA channels have a blank screen.

This is CRAP!

Bernardo in Miami


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

roguebjp said:


> For the second day in a row I've had to reboot my HR20 because I turn it on and I see nothing but a black screen. The channel banner works, I can change channels and see the channel banner reflect what is supposed to be showing on that channel, but no image.
> 
> The guide also works and I can select channels that way, but once I tune into them, nothing but black.
> 
> ...


Had the same today for the first time, RBR fixed it.

Tall Fred


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, I got this as well. First time I ever seen it and today I got the "failure to respond to remote" bug for the very first time ever.


----------



## roguebjp (Sep 9, 2006)

tallfred said:


> Had the same today for the first time, RBR fixed it.
> 
> Tall Fred


Yeah, I know that an RBR fixes it, but rebooting this damn thing takes several minutes. When I turn on the TV I want to watch it, not have to wait several minutes in order to watch it.

If the rebooting of this box was more reasonable (1-2 minutes) I wouldn't mind having to reboot it every now and then.

The interesting thing is that I have two boxes and this problem is only happening on one of them....how can two identical boxes with the identical software behave differently?

Bernardo in Miami


----------

